# So, What Do You Think about the Bow Tie?



## Marrow Man (Aug 14, 2011)

My wife gave me a bow tie for my birthday, purchased from The Cordial Churchman. I watched a Youtube video to see how tie it, and after a couple of tries I got it to work. I wore it for the evening service tonight. Here is a photo. So comments on the bow tie?

View attachment 2203

Here's the Youtube video that shows how to tie them:

[video=youtube_share;VJv4Qh7zR3E]http://youtu.be/VJv4Qh7zR3E[/video]


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Aug 14, 2011)

I am genetically incapable of tieing one, and gave up trying. Even with a video, personal stylist, and a troop of boy scouts helping, I can't do it.  Your's looks spiffy!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 14, 2011)

"Bow ties are cool!"


----------



## Herald (Aug 14, 2011)

Tim, it looks good on you. It won't work for me but that's because I lack the sophistication. But you - you got the look down cold.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 14, 2011)

Herald said:


> It won't work for me but that's because I lack the sophistication.



That's not true. You're just from Jaws-see.


----------



## JM (Aug 14, 2011)

I like bow ties, wore my new slim today...


----------



## Skyler (Aug 14, 2011)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> "Bow ties are cool!"



Somebody always says that before I do. =(


----------



## nicnap (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks good. I also used Youtube to learn how to tie them (about 3 1/2 years ago), and they are all that I wear now. A couple of places to get nice bow ties: 

TheCordialChurchman &mdash; Handcrafted Freestyle Bow Ties made in Carolina
Self-Tie Bow Ties - Self-Tie Silk Bow Ties For Men

Oops! Didn't read your post carefully ... I guess The Cordial Churchman gets two plugs.


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 14, 2011)

They always make me think of popcorn


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, Tim, you've got it down pat. I note how it has a rakish tilt that aligns with the slope of your smile. (I always appreciate preachers with smiles like yours--seriously)  

Now I hope you don't spend too much time in front of the mirror practicing!


----------



## Philip (Aug 14, 2011)

That's a fairly good first attempt at tying. Personally, I prefer the knot to be a bit tighter than the one you have there, but each person's technique has its own quirks. Eventually (particularly if you're doing custom ties, like TCC) you may want to play with the various shapes available. I happen to like points on mine.


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Aug 14, 2011)

I like it, looks great! I give


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 14, 2011)

Rich Koster said:


> They always make me think of popcorn



As in Orville Redenbacher?


----------



## SueS (Aug 14, 2011)

My husband recently began wearing bow ties to church and to quote the 11th Doctor, "Bow ties are cool!"


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 14, 2011)

P. F. Pugh said:


> That's a fairly good first attempt at tying.



The rabbit hole is hard to find.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 14, 2011)

Stud.


----------



## reformedminister (Aug 14, 2011)

It looks good on you. I have bought three bow ties now from the Cordial Churchman. Great ties at a good price! My wife never really liked them, which has prevented me from buying them in the past. However, they are starting to grow on her. I have always liked them. I wear one every other Sunday. I prefer the straight batwing style over the butterfly.


----------



## Philip (Aug 14, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> The rabbit hole is hard to find.



It'll come with practice. The trick is that once you've got it through the rabbit hole, you need to tighten the knot.



reformedminister said:


> I prefer the straight batwing style over the butterfly.



I do best with a batwing or a narrow butterfly (under 2"). And as I said above, I like points.


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 15, 2011)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > They always make me think of popcorn
> ...


----------



## Kim G (Aug 15, 2011)

A person has to have a certain look in order to pull off a bow tie. You pulled it off nicely.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 15, 2011)

I like it. It looks good on you. I wear bow ties probably 75% of the time in Summer, maybe a bit less in the winter. There are a couple of advantages to them that few talk about: they are cooler than a neck tie, and you don't have to worry about your soup soiling them.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Aug 15, 2011)

LawrenceU said:


> you don't have to worry about your soup soiling them.


Yep, he plans to wear them especially on Sundays when we have fellowship meals!


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 15, 2011)

Tim,

Very NICE job of tying the only tie I will wear.

In my work, I'm in a suit and bow tie five days a week (ever since Nate E. of Puritan Board fame got me into them a few years ago). Now I have 43 of them (thanks to a wife, kids, and employees who give them to me for every occasion imaginable).

Thanks for the tip on another place to purchase them. Lately, most of mine come from The Tie Bar (Bow Ties | Ties | Bowties | Mens Bow Ties | Formal Bow Ties | Neck Ties | Self-tie Bowties | Pre-tied Bowties) where *all ties are only $15 all of the time.*

They have bow ties (mine are all self-tie/freestyle) in cotton, wool, silk, narrow, pointed, and standard styles. Jeanette gave me two seersucker ones for my birthday a couple of weeks ago and my CFO got me a plaid one and a striped one for the same day. Wow! 4 bow ties in one month!


----------



## JM (Aug 15, 2011)

reformedminister said:


> My wife never really liked them, which has prevented me from buying them in the past. However, they are starting to grow on her. I have always liked them. I wear one every other Sunday. I prefer the straight batwing style over the butterfly.



My wife was the same way but she does like the new slims I ordered from the Tie Bar.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 15, 2011)

DMcFadden said:


> Jeanette gave me two seersucker ones for my birthday a couple of weeks ago and my CFO got me a plaid one and a striped one for the same day.



I would definitely consider getting a seersucker bow tie. I could wear it at General Synod each year. Seersucker at Synod seems to be a running theme in the ARP right now.

Edit: I just saw this one at the Tie Bar website -- I might have to drop the $15 bucks to get it. How much is shipping, btw?


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 15, 2011)

I am currently looking for a nice paisley bow tie. Any ideas?


----------



## Jack K (Aug 15, 2011)

It's a nice tie and it looks good on you.

After the service, did people comment on what you said or on what you wore?


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 15, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Jeanette gave me two seersucker ones for my birthday a couple of weeks ago and my CFO got me a plaid one and a striped one for the same day.
> ...



I wore that seersucker (and the red one) last week!!! They are great for summer.

My last order of two ties was $35.99 including everything! If you order $75 or more this week, they will give you a blue and yellow one free (to celebrate their 7th anniversary): To receive the free tie, you MUST type "7 year bow" in the "Gift Message" box at check-out "no exceptions."

BTW - Today is my "Chain Box - Apple/Navy (Bow Ties) (#B759)" day. Gift last week from our CFO.


----------



## JM (Aug 15, 2011)

LawrenceU said:


> I am currently looking for a nice paisley bow tie. Any ideas?



I have this one and recommend it. 

View attachment 2205

I posted a pic of me, wearing my new slim before church yesterday, as my profile pic. It's from the Tie Bar and I like the quality of it.


----------



## Philip (Aug 15, 2011)

Since we're sharing bow tie stories . . .

Last week, I thrifted a couple while visiting my great aunt in Richmond (she's an avid thrifter and Richmond has excellent thrift stores). One was a Stewart Black Silk Tartan (Jos. A. Bank or Brooks, most likely---the label was missing) and the other was a Red Neat in a silk-wool blend.

I've gotten bow ties from all over: I've found one or two at the outlet mall, thrifted some, Ebayed some, and ordered from Lands End (when they had bow ties), TCC, and The Tie Bar. Of the ones I have, my favorite is probably the Argyle and Sutherland Stripe by Beau Ties of Vermont that I bought on Ebay.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 15, 2011)

Jack K said:


> It's a nice tie and it looks good on you.
> 
> After the service, did people comment on what you said or on what you wore?



I think most liked it. One lady (not at the evening service, but I wore a red bow tie in the morning) does not like a bow tie on me, but she said it is because of my height (too much space between tie and belt). But I'm not really tall (not quite 6 feet). I might try it with a vest next week.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 15, 2011)

LawrenceU said:


> I am currently looking for a nice paisley bow tie. Any ideas?



Here's one from the site DMac recommended: Moving Paisley - Navy (Bow Ties) - Moving Paisley - Navy (Bow Ties)


----------



## Philip (Aug 15, 2011)

LawrenceU said:


> I am currently looking for a nice paisley bow tie. Any ideas?



This one is very similar to one that I have and looks to be fairly traditional.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 15, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > I am currently looking for a nice paisley bow tie. Any ideas?
> ...



In addition to the green (aka apple) and blue "chain box" tie, I also received a gift of a red/burgundy paisley last week and will be wearing it tomorrow: Organic Paisley - Burgundy (Bow Tie) || BowTie - Organic Paisley - Burgundy (Bow Ties)

I like TheTieBar because: the ties are all of good quality; they have a neck measurement tool on the backside; they are all $15; and whatever the fabric (cotton, wool, silky, seersucker, etc.), they tie well. Some of my silk ties from other sources are so flimsy/floppy that they droop or leave you with an exceedingly small knot in the middle. TheTieBar ties all have enough stiffness (batting???) that only a complete idiot could screw up tying them. And, for those of us with significant deficits in the "gorgeous" department, they make you look better than you deserve . . . even if you are so far over the hill that you are picking up speed.

Honestly, after trying 31 ties from other vendors, I'm a TheTieBar aficionado. Uniform quality, nearly 700 choices, and a rock bottom price! And, I've had more compliments for my bow ties since getting TheTieBar ties than ever. Do what I did: send the web address to all of your family and friends with a "hint" that they make a wonderful inexpensive gift that will always be well received. And, with 700 to choose from, there is not too much danger of getting duplicates.


----------



## JM (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree with Dennis about the Tie Bar. After having a few different kinds including two made by a seamstress the Tie Bar wins...and that organic paisley posted above is a beaut.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Aug 15, 2011)

DMcFadden said:


> TheTieBar ties all have enough stiffness (batting???) that only a complete idiot could screw up tying them.



Complete idiot here!  Some of us are just not the elect of bow ties! I almost put a zip tie around my one bow tie to keep it "intact" the last time I wore my tux.


----------



## Philip (Aug 15, 2011)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> I almost put a zip tie around my one bow tie to keep it "intact" the last time I wore my tux.



Heretic!



DMcFadden said:


> TheTieBar ties all have enough stiffness (batting???) that only a complete idiot could screw up tying them.



You see, that's my reservation about them: I can never get a TieBar bow tie knot to have any character---it always ends up too perfect. It's why I prefer my Beau Ties, Brooks Brothers, and other miscellaneous brands most of the time. I'm hoping that they'll get a little less stiff with age, though.

The theology of bow ties is a subject which theologians need to address.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 15, 2011)

P. F. Pugh said:


> The theology of bow ties is a subject which theologians need to address.





Do we have any photos of good theologians wearing bow ties? Bad theologians?


----------



## Philip (Aug 15, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> Do we have any photos of good theologians wearing bow ties? Bad theologians?



Since you ask:

R.L. Dabney

Herman Bavinck

Charles Spurgeon


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 15, 2011)

P. F. Pugh said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > Do we have any photos of good theologians wearing bow ties? Bad theologians?
> ...



So, are those supposed to be the good ones or the bad ones.



J/K

Ah, great Reformed gentlemen from a variety of traditions. But notice they are a century or more removed from us. Any more current folks? And any bad ones in there?


----------



## Philip (Aug 15, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> Any more current folks? And any bad ones in there?



Alas, modern theologians seem to be in line with the Spirit of the Age with regard to neckwear.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 15, 2011)

Not exactly a theologian proper, but one good pastor/philosopher:

View attachment 2208


----------



## 3dawgnight (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been wearing bow ties for a while now. I just bought my first seersucker suit a couple of weeks ago, and I love it! I was baptized and raised in the PCA, but I don't think I've been "official" until now.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 20, 2011)

3dawgnight said:


> I've been wearing bow ties for a while now. I just bought my first seersucker suit a couple of weeks ago, and I love it!* I was baptized and raised in the PCA, but I don't think I've been "official" until now*.



Wait a minute!!! You mean all I have to do is wear my bow ties, and they will let me be a Presbyterian??? As Gomer would say, "Shazam!"


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Aug 21, 2011)

3dawgnight said:


> I've been wearing bow ties for a while now. I just bought my first seersucker suit a couple of weeks ago, and I love it! I was baptized and raised in the PCA, but I don't think I've been "official" until now.



Still won't be official until you have white bucks to complete the package.


----------



## ac7k (Aug 21, 2011)

I am looking for a suit... My first suit... and once I get that, then the bowtie would be next... If anyone has some good sources for suits, please let me know. I am frugal... so the less money it costs the better.


----------



## Philip (Aug 21, 2011)

ac7k said:


> I am looking for a suit... My first suit... and once I get that, then the bowtie would be next... If anyone has some good sources for suits, please let me know. I am frugal... so the less money it costs the better.



Eric: my advice is to think in terms of long-term rather than short-term costs. If you're doing one suit (the weddings and funerals suit) then you need it to a) be styled and colored in such a way that it can serve for a variety of situations (interviews, weddings, funerals, etc) b) be of a quality that it'll last a while c) have a good enough fit to actually make you look good.

So, my recommendation: go for a high-end Jos. A. Bank or a Brooks Brothers suit in charcoal grey without pinstripes (two button, not three). Both places have sales frequently enough that you can get them for a decent price. Make sure it fits your shoulders, and then take it to a reputable tailor who can alter it to the best effect.

I realize that numbers-wise, neither of these options looks terribly good: don't be fooled. A department store of Mens Wearhouse suit will last you about five years: Brooks and the better Bank suits will last you much much longer. Your up-front investment may be more (though both places have good sales---keep tabs on them) but your long-term savings will outweigh it. The other thing about them (particularly Brooks) is that they do classic styling, for the most part, meaning that your suit will never look "in" but it will never look dated, either. 

The other option, if you have less money but lots of time, is to try thrifting a suit. However, this can be treacherous for first-timers given that you're not terribly familiar with suit brands, quality fabrics, and good fit. I know a bit about these, but that's because I worked in menswear one summer and I have done a lot of thrifting (and my current level of knowledge is the result of a lot of trial and error). If you think you're up for it, then go for it: but take a friend with you who can tell you "hey, that looks too big on you."


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 21, 2011)

I agree with Philip. Except, I would go with a three button. They are a more refined and classic look.


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 21, 2011)

To quote the Doctor:

[video=youtube;Tx3sM62AC7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tx3sM62AC7c&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Philip (Aug 21, 2011)

LawrenceU said:


> I agree with Philip. Except, I would go with a three button. They are a more refined and classic look.



To me, three button _can_ be the classic look. Sadly, most three-buttons out there right now are simply cut badly (at least for me). I have a total of three three-buttons in my closet (out of probably ten) all of which were most likely made in the eighties. Most modern three-buttons are cut so high that they show hardly any shirt or tie and make me look like a short and skinny guy trying to look like an NFL player.

However, if you decide to go Brooks, then you're safe with the three-button. I don't think I ever met a Brooks jacket (of any button-stance) that I didn't like.


----------



## timmopussycat (Aug 21, 2011)

Because I'm a semi-professional trombonist in my odder moments, I have to have a bow tie. I hate tying a knot around my neck at any time and especially when playing the horn as my neck swells. So I use a clip on. Sorry guys.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 22, 2011)

"SAT" test question

A clip-on bow tie is to a freestyle (REAL) bow tie as . . . 

a. A balsa wood movie set street is to a city street
b. Hasbro Easy Bake Oven is to a KitchenAid Stainless Steel 30-Inch Double Electric Wall Oven
c. A Hyundai Accent is to a Bugatti Veyron Super Sports
d. Any Joel Osteen book is to a Michael Horton book
e. All of the above


----------



## Philip (Aug 22, 2011)

To be fair, musical performance is one of two exceptions I would make to the always-tie-your-own rule. The exception, of course, is if you are under the age of fifteen.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 22, 2011)

P. F. Pugh said:


> To be fair, musical performance is one of two exceptions I would make to the always-tie-your-own rule. The exception, of course, is if you are under the age of fifteen.



Agreed. But, other than a person suffering from chronic arthritis of the fingers or musicians called upon to blow their brains (and, evidently, their necks) out on brass instruments, why would you not want to tie your own tie?

Frankly, bow ties use almost the same motions as shoelaces. If you can tie a shoelace, you can tie a bow tie. Looking in a mirror makes it more difficult for the newbie in that it makes things look "backwards." I generally tie them while watching Fox News and only use a mirror to check the straightness before leaving for work.


----------



## Eoghan (Aug 23, 2011)

nicnap said:


> Looks good. I also used Youtube to learn how to tie them (about 3 1/2 years ago), and they are all that I wear now.



... really?


----------



## Philip (Aug 23, 2011)

DMcFadden said:


> Agreed. But, other than a person suffering from chronic arthritis of the fingers or musicians called upon to blow their brains (and, evidently, their necks) out on brass instruments, why would you not want to tie your own tie?



Because your instrument will mess it up (at least with me on a violin).


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, I bought a couple of ties from The Tie Bar (a periwinkle and black one with micro-stripes, a red and black honor stripe one). I planned to wear the periwinkle one this morning with my suit, but when I went to tie it, I had enormous problems. It does not tie nearly as easily as the one from The Cordial Churchman. Something about the material feels different. It wrinkled very easily (I'm going to have to press it to get those wrinkles out). I must have tried 30 minutes to tie it this morning, and I was not able to. I became very frustrated and finally had to settle for wearing a traditional necktie instead. I could not get it to stay tight when I tried to feed it through the rabbit hole, and it made a mess of a knot that just pulled apart every time. Very disappointing.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 4, 2011)

> A person has to have a certain look in order to pull off a bow tie.



Like my ailing, on-the-mend brother Bill, I am genetically incapable of wearing one of those. Much less two of them.


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 4, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> Well, I bought a couple of ties from The Tie Bar (a periwinkle and black one with micro-stripes, a red and black honor stripe one). I planned to wear the periwinkle one this morning with my suit, but when I went to tie it, I had enormous problems. It does not tie nearly as easily as the one from The Cordial Churchman. Something about the material feels different. It wrinkled very easily (I'm going to have to press it to get those wrinkles out). I must have tried 30 minutes to tie it this morning, and I was not able to. I became very frustrated and finally had to settle for wearing a traditional necktie instead. I could not get it to stay tight when I tried to feed it through the rabbit hole, and it made a mess of a knot that just pulled apart every time. Very disappointing.



Were they silk or cotton? I just bought one from them as well in silk. I'm hoping it is a good one.


----------



## ZackF (Sep 4, 2011)

LawrenceU said:


> I am currently looking for a nice paisley bow tie. Any ideas?




Ebay.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow! I've had nothing but good experience with my The Tie Bar bow ties. But, since they are the only ties I have worn 5 days/wk for a few years now, maybe I forget what it feels like to tie them with a bit less experience.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes, I am chalking it up to my woeful inexperience. But it was very frustrating. They certainly look nice out of the box, though. Too bad I can't tie them.

Lawrence, the two ties I bought were cotton, so you should be safe.


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 4, 2011)

Cotton ties are tough. I actually starch mine, the old way, with laundry starch in hot water. I do my dress shirts the same way. There is no other way to do a shirt properly in my book.

I ordered this tie and matching pocket square:
View attachment 2296


----------



## Philip (Sep 4, 2011)

I wore a TieBar bow this morning---it's on the third wear and a lot of the stiffness is coming out, which is great.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi:

We still wear bow ties when we wear a tux. It is indicative of high fashion.


----------

